# AZ waterfall picture



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

it appears to be beaver Falls but I could be wrong.


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

It does look like Beaver. If it's not then it's definitely in The Canyon. I've desperately boated all over AZ and that is the only area were anything would produce year round boating with that type of vegetation in the background. Sweet drop, but I'd hate the hike back up.


----------



## HuckinAZ (Nov 18, 2006)

*let me help you out*

this drop is the put in drop of fossil creek in strawberry, AZ. I live in arizona and have absolutely no idea what beaver canyon is, but it is definantly not that. the other drops on the main run of this creek consist of more bony travertine ranging from 4 to 8 feet tall. EXCEPT, the most fun drop on the run, the take out drop. This is a double drop about 17 feet in total height. Along with being a double drop it has a left and right channel. the creek is fun if you are desperate enough. it runs at 43cfs year round, barely boatable. the water temperature however, is very comfortable. I ran it last year in a shorty on christmas eve with snow on the ground  now that was fun.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Beaver Falls is about halfway between Havasu Falls and the River. It is very similar. We hiked an old sevlor inflatable up from the river and ran Beaver in 83 or 84. sj


----------



## Hydroholic (Mar 7, 2006)

*fossil creek*

Yup, thanx for the step in huckin. I posted a story in cokayaking and some pics of the lower section as well. As far as being desperate, the run is worth hitting PERIOD; the creek is a one of kind and is only one of two travertine streams in AZ. The discharge comes from a carbonate aquifer system that pumps a plesent 43-48 baseflow and the water is 72 degrees from the source. check it out; its really close to christopher creek and the east verde both of which are 5's. By the way, some folks wanted to keep the creek a secret but I felt that the place is starting to get trashed so we need more boaters protecting the place.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

I hope that this isn't a dumb question: what is a "travertine stream?" Is it related to the fact that it comes from an aquifier?

Sounds like a cool little January expedition. . .


----------



## Hydroholic (Mar 7, 2006)

*fossil creek*

travertine is a mineral deposited onto rock features from the water as it tumbles over falls, rocks, drops, etc form mixxing with oxygen. your right about the aquifer; the water is old and comes out of a limestone outcrop with huge amounts of caco3 (calcium carbonate). when you go, you will notice just how crystal clear the water is. NO SEDIMENT WHAT SO EVER


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Travertine is mineral rich water associated with limestone that builds up drops/ledges /falls rather than eroding the stream bed ,it makes for pool drop boating on emerald green to saphire blue water. Want to see the foremost example in the world search Cascadas Agua Azul,Chiapas ,Mexico.

Anybody ever run Wet Beaver Creek or West Clear Creek,we had a chance to 1st d them in '98 but were too lazy to carry in, I know theyv'e been run,any beta?


----------



## Hydroholic (Mar 7, 2006)

*beta*

Ive run wet beaver and the adjacent red draw, both cut into coconino sandstone and are worth hitting when in the area. Upper wet beaver drops some serious gradient; to get to the upper get to stoneman lake rd 50 miles south of flag. 1st d's are somwhat of a mystery in AZ, cause the locals down there dont claim them on paper. West Clear is a sick 5 in a deep gorge, and can be run at low flows. Ive never run it but I know the area well. When considering; check snowpacks for happy jack and bakers butte. anyone interested in gettin crazy if AZ gets a good snowpack? im living in denver, but ill be driving down there if my lottery doesnt come through.


----------



## Hydroholic (Mar 7, 2006)

cayo; travertine is a mineral (feels soft and crumbly) deposited on rocks associated with water rich in calcium carbonate (caco3).


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

ok,so a travertine stream is water rich in said mineral, exhibiting the characteristics mentioned before. The texture of the rock is coarse not slippery so a lot of times you can climb up falls and if it;s bony it;s kind of grabby.Travertine marble is beautiful and popular in fine homes.

Anyone find any pics of Agua Azul?I can't search on this pos must have exact web address,please post address if you found something.


----------



## HuckinAZ (Nov 18, 2006)

*hydrohaulic*

i'm absolutely interested in gettin crazy in AZ this spring. I live in AZ and stayed in Buena vista all summer. I wonder if we met per chance (not that there aren't a million kayakers in CO). but if u want the inside scoop on what is a 1st D down here, I can likely tell you or find out quickly.


----------



## thatguy (Nov 9, 2003)

So I was also in BV this summer and am now in AZ. Anyways, what's the rest of fossil creek like, has anyone run it or scoped it out all the way to the verde? Also, anyone run or scoped out the falls on cibecue, specifically the 40-50 ft spout looking thing?


----------



## Hydroholic (Mar 7, 2006)

*fossil*

me and another guy from phoenix ran it all the down to the verde; from the springs. Its great, but look for flows around 150 or higher to hit the lower, or you will be out of the boat (I'd say it would be a solid 5 at higher flows). The hike back to childs will kick your ass!

If you run Cibeque; be careful cause the white mtn. apaches will kick your ass too!


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Huckin'AZ ,Hydroholic,or anyone who knows,

There used to be a book by American Whitewater 'Whitewater Inventory",havn't seen it for a long time, it had a table of runs for every state with varying degrees of beta , for Arizona it named a couple with no info except; East Verde VI, Chevelon VI Little Colorado VI they may have said 5 or 5+ but you get the point ,just the name of river and very difficult rating.I have heard people talk about Little C {and visited the falls},but never about the other two ,apparently somebody has run part of them a long time ago. Surely the whole thing is not hairball. Do you know these runs are there easier sections?I guess the book got replaced by the website.

[


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

I ran Chevelon a couple of years ago, and it was one of my all time favorite runs. Very similar to the Black Boxes on the San Rafael, but the limited beta and walled in nature made it pretty intense. There was definitely some unscoutable walled in IV+ and a couple of Vs, but a group of solid boaters should be fine.

We drove to the put-in of East Verde and we had missed the window (apparently by about 8 hours). It looks really good, and apparently is the best run in the state. Class V with some clean 15-20 foot waterfalls.

The flow window is the big issue with AZ. We were there for 7 days and got skunked for 4 - and that was in the middle of a big rain event. That means runs rarely get done, hence the limited beta. Flows are so inconsistent that a pre-planned roadtrip is almost out of the question. If you go try to get an introduction to a local boater.


----------



## Hydroholic (Mar 7, 2006)

*arizona*

There are parts of Chevelon that are super easy. The stream flows northeast at a slight dip; the best part about the stream is that it cuts through sandstone which creates the "walled in feel" doublet is talking about. If you are going down there this spring let me know, Im going in march


----------



## bula (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Alright Bula ,you show us some travertine but don't say where it is,my 1st guess is Semuc Champey,Guatemala, Rio Cahabon runs through a cave underneath it and water percolates up to form the pools and little falls.Above the cave is solid continuous 5/5+, at the bottom you can jump off a 50 ft. cliff into a pool followed closely by a 3+/4- type rapid.

Second guess some side channel at Agua Azul at really low water,can't think of any trails that would give you that camera angle .


----------



## bula (Feb 2, 2005)

You, sir, certainly know you're travertine!


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey Hydroholic,
I can't get the private messaging to work. Send me and email at [email protected] so I can send you some stuff to check out. You'll like it. Promise.
Evan


----------

